# Anybody get an Amazon Flex Survey?



## detsoob (Jun 16, 2016)

*We Want To Hear From You!*

Amazon Flex is growing and we are so happy you are delivering smiles with us!

We'd like to hear from you about your experience as a Delivery Partner. Please click here to provide us your feedback.

This survey is optional and should take no more than 5 minutes to complete.

Thank you for your time.

*The Amazon Flex Team*


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Nope...

g


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

Hmmm.....seems like you're the only one destoob?
I didn't get one.

Would be interesting to know what they were asking about? Anything about hours and grabbing blocks?


----------



## Keyser Söze (Jun 25, 2015)

I got one a long time ago. Was mostly about your user experience with the app and any suggestions I had for improvement. At the time everything was fine. I'd have a lot more to say today about the POS it has become now!


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

I got one yesterday. Filled it out.


----------



## sofla11 (Aug 21, 2014)

I also got one I believe in January.


----------

